# Battery Life Drain On Alpha 2.1



## CiscoStud (Oct 2, 2011)

My TP discharges 25% every hour with moderate use.

Battery Indicator Pro list my display as using 60% of the juice.

Is this normal discharge for the alpha build? Is anyone experiencing much better?

Does anyone have battery saving tips?


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

Have you tried searching? There are a few threads that are pretty detailed in battery life, as well as some fixes...


----------



## CiscoStud (Oct 2, 2011)

Bimmer84 said:


> Have you tried searching? There are a few threads that are pretty detailed in battery life, as well as some fixes...


Yes I did and I didn't find them very detailed. Does anyone else have any information?


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/7564-alpha-2-battery-use-and-wifi/
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/7589-lets-chat-battery-life/
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/7521-battery-use/
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/7397-alpha-21-issues-list-post-your-experiences-here/
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8621-remove-phone-services/

What else exactly would you like? Common issues have been addressed, battery saving tips have been discussed... Your 25% discharge is clearly not normal if you would review the other battery threads... Go into your settings/about tablet/battery use and post a screen shot of your graph and maybe we can help you. Learn how to read, and search, and quit being a stubborn dick.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Be polite, folks. Treat others like you'd treat family... And no, not an abusive/dysfunctional family.


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

Can I take a cue from your signature block and say...

"Threads motherf*ucker! Did you search them?"

Lol... but in all seriousness, hopefully my links will help you with some battery fixes...


----------

